

Microsoft leads disruption of largest infected global PC network - Varcht
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSBRE9B503E20131206

======
salient
How is Microsoft able to pinpoint the botnet owners? Are they doing it simply
by identifying the infected computers through their own antivirus (or some
code in Windows), and then working their way backwards, or do they just get a
tip from the NSA, and then get to reap the positive PR for it? (as thanks for
helping them in other matters).

It reminds me of the Google identifying owners of child porn a bit. Both
stories have a little creepy side to it, as they might unveil these companies
have some capabilities to track you that we weren't aware of.

~~~
Varcht
In the article it mentions going after websites that were offering tainted
browsers. if users had to signup to download perhaps their contact info could
be obtained by subpoena.

